# Nerd Snowboards



## NerdSnowboards (Nov 12, 2020)

We make snowboards.

We're Nerds about them.

We think you might end up liking our Nerdy snowboards.


Back by Popular Demand!!!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nivek? Is this a separate business account?


----------



## NerdSnowboards (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes. Have I messed this up? Haven’t obviously made a new account in a while...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

NerdSnowboards said:


> Yes. Have I messed this up? Haven’t obviously made a new account in a while...


No, I was just surprised that it came up shared IP with your account. Normally we don't like users having multiple accounts, but if it's business / personal thing, that's fine.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you and angry going to start a brand?


----------



## NerdSnowboards (Nov 12, 2020)

While he loves me too much to ignore help if we need it, it is an endeavor with another friend of mine that I have done R&D with for a number of years. He's a rad big mtn rider. The kinda guy that goes uphill on his own power or by sled than by flying couch. Also a pretty strong park background. Met him almost a decade ago while he complained about always over rotating his switch back 7's to 9's on 50ft jumps... Bit of a tosser really.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Love to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Good Luck Nivek. Don't know if I like the name Nerd Snowboards though.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Any plans on a superposition for a large booted rider?


----------



## NerdSnowboards (Nov 12, 2020)

What size boot are you? The boards are a little wider than what would be 'mid-wide' and have pretty deep sidecuts. At inserts I wouldn't hesitate to fit a 12 and even a low profile 13 on there.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

NerdSnowboards said:


> What size boot are you? The boards are a little wider than what would be 'mid-wide' and have pretty deep sidecuts. At inserts I wouldn't hesitate to fit a 12 and even a low profile 13 on there.



Very cool I have a 11.5, and ride +15/-15 or +15/-10


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NerdSnowboards said:


> What size boot are you? The boards are a little wider than what would be 'mid-wide' and have pretty deep sidecuts. At inserts I wouldn't hesitate to fit a 12 and even a low profile 13 on there.


 Roughly not accounting for sidecut radius and setback it's 28ish at the inserts.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Roughly not accounting for sidecut radius and setback it's 28ish at the inserts.


----------

